

Building Your Personal Brand Online - oreilly
http://changethis.com/manifesto/show/40.04.BuildYourBrand

======
motters
Some hilarious marketing speak here:

"You must first gain clarity about your personal brand"

I chuckled at the pompous language, but it probably is true that "digital
dirt" can harm your reputation, and that many people will Google (or
DuckDuckGo) you for all sorts of reasons.

So I will now depart to gain clarity about my brand - or just merely return to
coding.

------
jacquesm
That's from 2007, pdf link:

[http://changethis.com/manifesto/download/40.04.BuildYourBran...](http://changethis.com/manifesto/download/40.04.BuildYourBrand)

------
tomjen3
Well good luck with that - I am a painter, a photographer, a farmer, a bicycle
store owner and a private security guard, etc.

And that is from the google page, above the fold only.

